# Family sponsored or tourist visitor for mother in law to help my pregnant wife



## mazumder (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi everyone. I am seeking information regarding visitor tourist /family sponsor visa 600 information. If anyone know anything related to this please ,please share.
let me explain my situation first -
Me n my wife both are permanent residence of Australia. My wife doesn't has any job now, she is 6 months pregnant now.my mother in law wants to come over here from Bangladesh to look after my wife on delivery time, which is due on feb-2017 .we expecting my mother in law to stay with us around 45-60 days. 
My queries are-
1. Which exact visa subclass ( tourist visitor or family sponsored )I should apply for and which form/s will requires for that?
2. Should I or my wife apply from my immi account for my mother-in-law?in that case any additional form need to be filled up by the applicant?
3. How many days earlier should I apply?
4.So far I know , if I apply for family sponsored visa ,CO might ask for upto $15000 as bond.in that case, can I use my credit card and get refund to my savings account?
5. Does she needs a medical insurance for those days?
6.Here is the list which I am planning to submit, please correct me if I don't need some of these or need to add any other documents-
a.Mother in laws passport , national id , birth certificate, property owner documents,police clearance, bank statement
b. Photograph
c.filled up application form/online form
d.my wife's pr +passport, public exam certificate where her moms name on it
e.doctors report mentioning baby's due date
f.our marriage certificate, my bank statement, my payslip, invitation letter

7. If I apply for tourist visitor , should I mention about my wife's pregnancy or not. coz ive read some article where they said immigration doesn't like someone coming here as tourist and helping their family members with any sort of family work.
Thank you


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Your wife maybe able to sponsor (you can not) if she has lived in Australia for at least 2 years.

https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/54sponsored


----------



## hotdawg (Jun 24, 2016)

I thought any Australian can sponsor anyone for a visit/touris visa.


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

hotdawg said:


> I thought any Australian can sponsor anyone for a visit/touris visa.


No, only some relatives.

But anyone can invite and offer support.

As a rule parents are readily granted visitor visas from most jurisdictions.


----------



## hotdawg (Jun 24, 2016)

wrussell said:


> No, only some relatives.
> 
> But anyone can invite and offer support.
> 
> As a rule parents are readily granted visitor visas from most jurisdictions.


What I mean is that someone can apply for a tourist visa without a sponsor and a good chance of getting it approved if they can show income, comittments in home country etc.. An Australian sponsor providing accomodation and financial support will make it a higher chance of approval won't it?

Do you mean parents of an Australian citizen and permanent residence are readily granted visa's not parent of a spouse who is on a visit visa themselves?


----------

